# هذا هو الفارق بين الطائرة القاهرة 300 و الميج 21 فى هذا الوقت



## diver002 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

أفكار للاستفادة من الطائرة القاهرة/حلوان-300








تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 705 * 380 و حجم 32KB.



​

إخواني الأحباب، إن هذا الموضوع هو نقاط للمناقشة بأكثر منه مقال سردي ، أنا لست من أهل الخبرة في الطيران وعلومه لذا أرحب بأي تصحيحات أو اقتراحات من جانبكم كي تكتمل هذه الفكرة. التصميم الحالي للطائرة القاهرة-300 كي تصبح مقاتلة اعتراضية من الجيل الرابع، وكي يكون التفكير عملياً فإن الإطار العام للفكرة يسير على أساس الحفاظ على تصميم الطائرة باستثناء تعديل واحد فقط كي تصبح عملية التطوير واقعية وممكنة التطبيق.

لقد بنيت الطائرة ق-300 لتعمل كقاتلة اعتراضية خفيفة فائقة السرعة، وتشير خواص تلك الطائرة على أن النسخ الأولية منها كانت تتصف بصفات الطائرات المبكرة لجيل الثالث، والهدف هو تحويلها ببعض التطويرات إلى طائرة اعتراضية لكل الأجواء من الجيل الرابع، لتتولى مهمة الدفاع عن نقطة بدلاً من طائرات الميج-21 .

في البداية يجب أن نسير إلى أن التصميم الألماني للطائرة كان ممتازاً، وفي الحقيقة تصميم بالطائرة يعد ( تسوية ) بين تصميم الميج-21 وتصميم الميراج-3/5. حيث اعتمد تصميمي ق-300 مبدأ الجناح الدلتا، وهو المبدأ الذي لاقى نجاحاً كبيراً استمر إلى يومنا هذا، 
الميج-21





وهناك نقطتي اختلاف رئيسيتين بين تصميم كلاً من الميج-21 والميراج-3/5. الأولى هي في وجود مجموعة الذيل، والثانية هي في مدخل الهواء للمحرك النفاث.





فأما النقطة الأولى، فقد فضل الروس تصغير الأجنحة وإضافة مجموعة الذيل لزيادة قدرة الطائرة على المناورة وتقليل مقاومة الهواء لجناح الطائرة عند الدوران، بينما فضل الفرنسيون الطيران الأكثر استقراراً الناجم عن الجناح الكبير، وكذلك الاستفادة بقوة الرفع العالية لمساحة الجناح لتقليل الأثر السلبي لتصميم الجناح الدلتا على الارتفاعات المنخفضة، لكن هذا ليس كل شئ، حيث تتيح المساحة الكبيرة للجناح نقاط تعليق أكثر مما يعني المزيد من الوقود والأسلحة، كما إن تمتع الطائرة بقوة رفع كبيرة من حيث تصميمها الأيروديناميكي يقلل من استهلاك الوقود.

والنقطة الثانية تتمثل في مدخل الهواء، ففي حين فضل الروس تصميم مدخل الهواء من أنف الطائرة، وهو ما يقلل من مقاومة الهواء للطائرة ويزيد قدرتها على المناورة، فضلاً عن بساطته الواضحة، بينما استخدم الفرنسيون مداخل هواء جانبية، وهذا أتاح لهم استخدام كل المساحة في بدن الطائرة بداية من الأنف وحتى ما خلف كابينة القيادة، فأصبح من الممكن تركيب رادار وأجهزة ملاحية أو تخزين المزيد من الوقود أو ذخيرة المدافع ، في حين أضطر الروس لتركيب رادار على الميج أن يزيلوا أحد المدفعين الرشاشين في الطراز أم أف.

والنتيجة الواضحة إن الطائرة الروسية مصصمة لتكون مقاتلة اعتراضية قصيرة المدى ذات قدرة عالية جداً على المناورة ، في حين إن الطائرة الفرنسية صممت كمقاتلة متعددة المهام بعيدة المدى قادرة على القتال الجوي والقصف الأرضي، وذات أداء أيروديناميكي جيد وإن كانت قدرتها على المناورة أقل من الميج.

هذه المقارنة تفيد حين ننظر إلى تصميم ق-300. فتقييم ذلك التصميم يشير إلى أن الطائرة تتمتع في خواصها العامة بمقومات الميج-21، غير إن فارقاً جوهرياً في التصميم يتمثل في مداخل هواء الطائرة والمصممة على نمط الميراج، معنى هذا أن الطائرة لديها نفس ميزات الميراج بالنسبة إمكانية تركيب رادار أو حمل المزيد من الوقود الداخلي أو الذخيرة مقارنة بالميج-21.

القاهرة -300





وهذا يعني أن الطائرة من المتوقع أن تقدم أداء أيروديناميكي مشابه للميج-21 لكنها قابلة لتحمل تجهيزات أفضل وأن تحظى كذلك بمدى أطول من الميج-21.

ولعل السبب في ذلك لا يعود فقط لتصميم مقدمة الطائرة، بل لحجمها الصغير ووزنها الخفيف وهو ما يعني إن المحرك ( في حالة استخدام كلاً من ق-300 والميج-21 لنفس المحرك ) سينتج معدل دفع إلى الوزن أفضل كثيراً.

وعل ما يثبت هذا الطرح عن أفضلية تصميم ق-300 عن الميج-21 هو التطوير الروسي والصيني للطائرات المصممة بجناج الدلتا، فقد تخلت شركتي ميج وسوخوي عن مداخل الهواء الأمامية بشكل نهائي، وبينما انتقلت ميج إلى تصميم جديد كلياً في ميج-23، فإن سوخوي قدمت رؤيتها في تطوير الجناح الدلتا في الفلاجون سوخوي-15،




تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 1024 * 793 و حجم 61KB.




حيث تم التخلي عن فكرة مدخل الهواء الأمامي إلى مدخل الهواء الجانبي، والملاحظة الثانية هي إضافة زوائد للجناح الدلتا لتحرف شكله قليلاً وتزيد من قوة الرفع الخاصة به وتحسن أداؤه على الارتفاعات المنخفضة.
وقدمت الصين تطويراً مماثلاً للميج-21 في طائرة التدريب المتقدم الجديدة جي-9. حيث أخرت مداخل الهواء إلى الجنب في حيث قامت ايضاً بإضافة امتدادات للجناح الدلتا ( نفس فكرة الفلاجون ) فيما خافظت على باقي تصميم الميج-21 كما يتضح من مجموعة الذيل.






ومن هذا المنطلق يمكن أن نتخيل الخط العام لتطوير الطائرة القاهرة -300 بالاستعانة بذات التصميم القديم مع إدخال تعديلات طفيفة عليه تتصف بصفات طائرات الجيل الرابع.

1- إدخال لدائن المواد المركبة في تكوين الطائرة بدلاً من الألمونيوم لتخفيف وزن الطائرة.
2- تزويد الطائرة بمحرك جديد قوي.
3- تعديل نهاية الأجنحة بامتدادات تحرف قليلاً شكل الجناح الدلتا لتحسين الأداء الأيروديناميكي للطائرة.
4- تزويد الطائراة بقمرة حديثة ورادار إيجابي وأجهزة ملاحية حديثة تتضمن أنظمة ملاحة ورؤية ليلية.
5- زيادة عدد نقاط التحميل للطائرة من 4 إلى 6 نقاط، إضافة إلى نقطة تحت بدن الطائرة لحمل تانك وقود إضافي.
6- تغير نظام التحكم بالطائرة من نظام تحكم هيدروليكي إلى نظام تحكم بالسلك.
7- تغير تسليح الطائرة الداخلي من مدفعين 30 مم إلى مدفعين 24 مم لتوفير المزيد من المساحة الداخلية للوقود.

وأما عن كيفية تلبية تلك المقترحات فأقترح التالي

1- التعديل الأيروديناميكي وزيادة نقاط التحميل وحاوية الوقود الإضافي يمكن إضافتهم في مصنع الطائرات بمصر،واقترح أن تكون نقطتي التحميل الإضافيتين على طرفي الجناح.

شكل تخيلي للطائرة قبل وبعد التعديل






2- بالنسبة للمحرك والرادار وأجهزة الملاحة ونظام التحكم بالسلك وتطوير القمرة، يمكن شراء مجموعة التحديث بالكامل من روسيا بشراء مجموعة التطوير ميج-21-93 والتي تتضمن رادار إيجابي ونظام ملاحة وتحكم من الجيل الرابع ومحرك حديث من طراز RD-33.
3- اللدائن المطلوبة لبدن الطائرة يتم تصنيعها في مصنع الطائرات بمصر تحت إشراف صيني أو روسي.

الأثر المباشر لهذه التعديلات سيكون كما يلي
1- زيادة كبيرة جداً في قوة الدفع للطائرة نظراً لتخيفض وزنها وزيادة قوة محركها مما يعني زيادة حمولة الطائرة وكذلك معدلات التسارع والتسلق.
2- زيادة واضحة في مدى الطائرة نتيجة تحسن الأداء الأيرودينامكي الخاص بها وكذلك زيادة كفاية المحرك في استهلاك الوقود وكذلك حمولة الوقود الإضافية.
3- تحسين تسليح الطائرة إلى 6 صواريخ بدلا ًمن 4.
4- الطائرة تطلق صواريخ إيجابية التوجيه
5- تعمل في مختلف الأجواء وتصلح للقتال الليلي
6- المحافظة على قدرة المناورة العالية للطائرة .

وكما هو واضح في حال إدخال تلك التعديلات نحصل على مقاتلة أعتراضية نموذجية من الجيل الرابع لتعمل في مهمة الدفاع عن النقاط الحيوية.

ما هو مقدار التحسن في أداء الطائرة؟

هذه النقطة تقديرية بحتة وفقط الخبراء يمكنهم تقدير مثل هذه الأمور، لكن من الممكن أن نقدم أرقاماً تقريبية وبعض الفروض التي نتناقض فيها 

1- وزن الطائرة خالية من أي حمولة ينخفض 20% نتيجة تخفيف وزنها بإدخال اللدائن محل الالومنيوم ( فرضية ) 
2- زيادة قوة الدفع نتيجة تغيير المحرك بنسبة 131% بدون محرك الاحتراق اللاحق.
3- وبنسبة 74% تقريباً في حالة استخدام الاحتراق اللاحق.
4- زيادة مدى الطائرة باستخدام حاوية وقود إضافية تلقى بعد الإقلاع بنسبة 30% ليصبح مدى الطائرة 1820 كيلومتر بعد أن كان 1400 كم. 
5- زيادة حمولة الطائرة كما يلي
a. عدد 4 صواريخ أر-73 × 105 كجم = 420 كجم 
b. عدد 2 صاروخ أر-77 × 175 كجم = 350 كجم

في هذه الحالة نستطيع أن نفترض أن الطائرة ستحافظ على إمكانياتها في تحقيق سرعة فوق 2 ماخ بعد التعديلات الجديدة.

شكل تخيلي للطائرة بالألوان المصرية





تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 670 * 362 و حجم 26KB.





مواصفات الطائرة 


*الطاقم:* 1. 
*الطول:* 12.40 متر. 
*المسافة بين الجناحين:* أكبر من 5.84 متر. 
*الارتفاع :* 3.15 متر. 
*مساحة الأجنحة:* أكبر من 16.7 متر². 
*المحرك:* محرك واحد من نوع RD-33.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 سبتمبر 2009)

يا رب المجد و الصناعة و الجمال دة كلة يرجع تانى يااا رب


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ونرجوا من الله العلي القدير ان يعيد امجاد المسلمين وان يوفق كل مسلم لخير امة الاسلام ومصر كانت ولاتزال من الدول العربية الرائدة في الكثير من الامور . ونسئل الله عز وجل ان يعينها على خير الامة ويزيد من تالقها بين الدول --------- مشكور مره اخرى اخي الكريم


----------



## diver002 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على مرورك الكريم*



فوزي القره غولي قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم ونرجوا من الله العلي القدير ان يعيد امجاد المسلمين وان يوفق كل مسلم لخير امة الاسلام ومصر كانت ولاتزال من الدول العربية الرائدة في الكثير من الامور . ونسئل الله عز وجل ان يعينها على خير الامة ويزيد من تالقها بين الدول --------- مشكور مره اخرى اخي الكريم


 
و شكرا على التشجيع :14::58:


----------



## diver002 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على حسن التشجيع و المؤازرة الجميلة*



مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> يا رب المجد و الصناعة و الجمال دة كلة يرجع تانى يااا رب


 
شكرا يا سيدى على زوئك


----------



## diver002 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## أحمد سيد إبراهيم (23 مارس 2010)

diver002 قال:


> أفكار للاستفادة من الطائرة القاهرة/حلوان-300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اخي العزيز

الحقيقة إني عاتب عليك كونك لم تشر للمصدر الذي قمت بنقل المقال منه، وهو يخصني وقد طرحته في منتدى الساحات والذي أنا مسجل فيه بإسم الصاعق

بارك الله فيك


----------



## 2riadh (23 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## سهيل نجم عبد (25 مارس 2010)

الموضوع جيد للمناقشة ولكن توجد عدة اجيال من طائرة الميك 21 والنواع بالتتابع وهي جميعها روسية الصنع ميك 21 ام اف ثم ميك 21 بي اف ام وكذلك ميك 21 اف ثم الجيل الجديد ميك 21 بز وتم تطوير الرادار ومنظومة الصواريخ جو جو فيه. الصين كذلك صنعت طائرات ميك 21 مشابهه للروسية الانواع ميك 21 اف سفن ام كذلك اف سفن بي والتدريبية اف تي سفن بي . حسب معلوماتي لحد الان روسيا لها اكثر من 20 سرب متصدي من نوع ميك 21 بز لانها طائرة تتمتع بمناورة عالية وسريعة . شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## ايجيبت (17 يوليو 2010)

الحقيقه موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## nimmmo3 (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا 
ان شاء الله حنقدر نرجع امجاد الماضى ونتفوق عليه


----------



## diver002 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للجميع :20:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 أغسطس 2011)

حركت فينا الحنين الي الماضي الجميل 
و عشان كدة مصر محتاجة زعيم يعيد لها كينونتها الحقيقية و يستحث الهمم 
هل تعيد ثورة مصر حساباتها و يخرج منه فارس احلام مصر ؟ اتمني من الله و ما هو بعزيز عليه
اكرمك الله يا سيدي انعشت فينا الأمل و لو لحظيا 
انا من مواليد 1949 و عاصرت و تربيت في حقبة قادها زعيم بكل حلوها و مرها فترة صحوة نرجو ان تعود


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

و الله موضوع طائرة حلوان 300 يشعل فينا الحنين كل ذكر . . . لأنه لو تم و اكتمل لكانت الفاتحة لحيل لا يبارى من الطائرات . . . و لكنا الأن نعتر بخدمتها في جيوشنا.

المدهش في الطائرة انها خلطة فنية رائعة تعدد المشاركون فيها ولتكون خالصة لمــــــــــصــــــــر.

لكن لعل الله يأتي بأيام كالخوالي و يقيض أناسا شرفاء ذوي نظرة ثاقبة بعيدة يعيدون ما سلف من أمجاد.

بالعودة إلى الموضوع . . .

حسب ظني . . .تعديلات و تطويرات كالتي ذكرها مقالك قابلة للمناقشة و التطوير و التطبيق بشرط واحد و هو حيازة مصر على المراجع و مخططات و القوالب و نمادج القطع و الهياكل القاعدية للتجميع و التركيب الخاصة بالطائرة.
و هذا أمر -أظنه صعب الحدوث- لعدة أسباب:

1- طائرة حلوان 300 هي في الأصل تطوير ألماني بشراكة اسبانية و هندية على ارض مصر الشقية، فمصممها هو العملاق الألماني ويلي ميسر شميث صاحب أروع الابداعات أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، أما بداية تطويرها فكانت في اسبانيا على يد شركة هيسبانو سيوزا و قد تم انتاج اول نموذج اختبار شراعي من الطائرة سمي بي-300




2-الطائرة في حد ذاتها غير موجودة في مصر فهي منذ عام 1991 موجودة في ألمانيا بغرض تجديدها قبل عرضها في معرض(Deutsches Museum Flugwerft Schleissheim) في ألمانيا 




3-في 7 يناير 1970 أي بعد 8 أشهر من وقف العمل على مشروع حلوان-300 ضربت طائرات أف-4 اسرائيلية قاعدة حلوان الجوية و هذا ما قد يكون ألحق أضرار بالهياكل القاعدية و ببرنامج الطائرة ككل(المصدر)

من هذا نقول :
إذا توفرت المعطيات المذكورة من مخططات و بنية و غيرها فيمكن الشروع في تحديث الطائرة و استخلاص نماذج أروع خصوصا و ان لمصر رصيد هام في مجال تصنيع الطائرات (بالطبع هذا إن توفرت الإرادة السياسية)،
أما إن غابت هذه المعطيات فالاولى الشروع في نموذج جديد تماما قد يقتبس من حلوان 300 و لكنه يكون مصريا خالصا و يتم فيه اشراك كل العوامل التي قد تساهم في انجاحه، خصوصا إذا علمنا أن تصميم طائرة حلوان 300 يعود إلى 45 سنة خلت و أن مصممها توفي مند 33 سنة لهذا فالشروع في طائرة جديدة أفضل من وجهة نظري.


بقيت نقطة أخيرة الرجاء الإشارة غلى مصادر الأعمال، و لا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم مهما كانت هذه الأشياء . . .



أحمد سيد إبراهيم قال:


> اخي العزيز
> 
> الحقيقة إني عاتب عليك كونك لم تشر للمصدر الذي قمت بنقل المقال منه، وهو يخصني وقد طرحته في منتدى الساحات والذي أنا مسجل فيه بإسم الصاعق
> 
> بارك الله فيك



بارك الله في الجميع
أخوكم عادل


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم موضوع جيد جدا


----------

